
Reasons coronavirus is hitting black communities so hard - evo_9
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2020/04/10/4-reasons-coronavirus-is-hitting-black-communities-so-hard/
======
sudoaza
I would also add lower levels of vitamin D, it's been shown adequate levels of
it prevent respiratory infections.

------
drpgq
No mention of differences in obesity rates, which while not politically
correct, seems particularly important for covid.

~~~
sudoaza
I think diabetes/heart conditions probably covers a good chunk of that.

